# Alpina Helme: Was bedeutet "L.E."?



## dubinsky (3. Juni 2008)

Servus,
kann mir jemand sagen was bei den Helmen von Alpina der Zusatz "L.E." bedeutet. Es scheint ja fast jeden Helm in zwei verschiedenen Ausführungen zu geben: einmal normal, einmal L.E.
In der aktuellen Bike wurde ja der Spice L.E. getestet. Was ist der Unterschied zum "normalen" Spice? Und hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Helm gemacht bezüglich Passform?

Dubinsky


----------



## MPK (3. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich zwar täuschen, aber ich bin der Meinung daß das für limeted edition steht. Beim Mythos bedeutet das ein anderes Design (matt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurbelmaxe (2. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
der Thread ist zawr schon älter, die Frage war für mich aber auch nicht so auf der Homepage zu klären, deswegen eben angerufen: 

es bedeutet limited edition. Im Einzelnen: andere Farbstellungen, matte Oberfläche , andere Polsterfarben, besseres Poster. Ab Mythos nach oben (teurer) kann man sich sich den Helm komplett aus einzeln nachkaufbaren Einzelteilen zusammenkaufen/ bauen.

Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (2. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
der Thread ist zawr schon älter, die Frage war für mich aber auch nicht so auf der Homepage zu klären, deswegen eben angerufen: 

es bedeutet limited edition. Im Einzelnen: andere Farbstellungen, matte Oberfläche , andere Polsterfarben, besseres Poster. Ab Mythos nach oben (teurer) kann man sich sich den Helm komplett aus einzeln nachkaufbaren Einzelteilen zusammenkaufen/ bauen.

Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## Sardic (2. November 2010)

L.E. ist .nur Matt,da ist echt 0 unterschied zwischen den Helmen


----------

